# New pipework !! UPDATE



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have just canceled my reservation for the Global meet due to the fact that I am going back into hospital on the 2nd September. I will have my second stomabag reversed and they will put all the pipework back together again :roll: . Hopefully it will all work.
I won't be well enough to go to the meet but I hope to meet some of you on the next meet.

Have fun and I'll be thinking of you !!  

Maddie


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I insist that you make a ffull and complete recovery. Should you not do this, I'll send the boys round......alright?


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

yes please !!  
The more the merrier.


Thanks a lot.

Maddie


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Operation was a success and they repaired a hernia too just for good measure.
I am a " bagless lady " now.
It will take a little time for the intestines to slow down and me spending less time in the bathroom !!  That will be great.
Got my eye on the next motorhome and that will be an incentive to get out of the house and start to organize things.

Have a great time this weekend at the global meet.

Maddie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya glad things went well and you are feeling better. Hope you manage to get the motorhome you have your eye on.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Maddie,

Nice to hear all went well, NO LIFTING NOW!! take it easy.

Peter


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I won't be lifting anything, Peter, just the thought of a new motorhome is UPlifting  

Maddie


----------

